# Tagesschau und ogv-Videos

## l3u

Hi :-)

tagesschau.de stellt netterweise Videos u. a. auch als Ogg/Theora zur Verfügung, z. B. ein Video über die verschütteten Bergleute in Chile. Bin ich der Einzige, bei dem die Ogg-Version des Videos komisch aussieht, die anderen aber nicht (wiedergegeben mit dem mplayer)?

MfG

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Bei mir sieht die ogg Version auch komisch aus. Die mp4 Version ist OK. Die machen da wohl beim codieren irgendwas falsch.

Ich habs mit mplayer und kaffeine (xine) probiert. Ist bei beiden das selbe.

Sebastian

----------

## firefly

hmm kann ich bestätigen. Nur wenn ich das video direkt mit firefox abspiele, dann sieht das video in Ordnung aus

firefox version 3.6.8

EDIT: ffmpeg stable kann es nicht mal per ffplay abspielen.

----------

## firefly

so habe es mit ffmpeg hinbekommen. Musste aber version 0.6 installieren mit aktiven vpx use-flag. Anscheinend ist das video im vp8 codec encodiert, welches im webm format von google zum einsatz kommt.

Bin gerade dabei mplayer 1.0_rc4_p20100612  mit aktiven vpx zu installieren. Denn ohne konnte diese mplayer version das video überhaupt nicht abspielen.

EDIT: mit der mplayer version 1.0_rc4_p20100612 funktioniert es auch nicht trotz vpx use-flag. Mit der svn version funktioniert es, die Farben stimmen, nur am oberen Rand gibt es eine streifen, welche das Bild spiegelverkehrt darstellt. Da scheint es noch Probleme im mplayer zu geben.

Es scheint doch kein vp8 kodiertes video zu sein nur "normales" theora. Denn ffmpeg kann dieses video auch ohne vpx support abspielen.

----------

## Josef.95

@firefly

ffmpeg-06 und mplayer-1.0_rc4_p20100803 beides ohne vpx use-Flag spielt es hier auch ab, aber im mplayer leider auch mit dem spiegelverkehrten Streifen am oberen Rand.

----------

